# How do you smoke bubble hash?



## KillaCookBook (Feb 24, 2021)

So im really on one. Ever since I made bubble hash the first time I was so in love with the choclatey smell and the tootsi roll t3xture after some heat fixing. It froze like a winter splinter herr and I had a fat ball of it next to the wood burner that was just putty every time I touched it! Might not have been good for it, but it was good for me.

I was rolling little tootsie rolls into spliffs and making little hash hoops, or keif sprinkled donuts to get me breakfaceded. Its better than coffee. This crazy blueberry tasting bagseed has me in love and the hash is like nesquick. Its been a great couple of weeks despite a lot of crwzy shtuffs!

Tonight I made some happy hearts cuz my heart and my brain are both very happy. I hope you are happy too, and please tell me how you smoke your hash if you do. I found that the hoops and hearts on a layer of keif work miracles, I think I might try pretzles next that are 'salted' with keif. Lol theyll be more like chocolate pretzles! Cheers


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2021)

KillaCookBook said:


> So im really on one. Ever since I made bubble hash the first time I was so in love with the choclatey smell and the tootsi roll t3xture after some heat fixing. It froze like a winter splinter herr and I had a fat ball of it next to the wood burner that was just putty every time I touched it! Might not have been good for it, but it was good for me.
> 
> I was rolling little tootsie rolls into spliffs and making little hash hoops, orle keif sprinkd donuts to get me breakfaceded. Its better than coffee. This crazy blueberry tasting bagseed has me in love and the hash is like nesquick. Its been a great couple of weeks despite a lot of crwzy shtuffs!
> 
> Tonight I made some happy hearts cuz my heart and my brain are both very happy. I hope you are happy too, and please tell me how you smoke your hash if you do. I found that the hoops and hearts on a layer of keif work miracles, I think I might try pretzles next that are 'salted' with keif. Lol theyll be more like chocolate pretzles! Cheers


I don't get"keif sprinkled donuts to get me breakfaceded". Not decarbed. But on the bed of good bud always works. Decarb your goodies before ingesting. I suggest some reading.


----------



## KillaCookBook (Feb 25, 2021)

Hahaha, breakfaceded is that mid morning creativity that keeps the afternoon calling!

I have heat treated for sure. I put a cardboard box folded up on the fire box, and rolled the bubble hash extract with a hot bar against the heated cardboard pretty religigorusly. It came to shiney smoothe balls each time, and I did a finishing hot roll on parchment paper. They've been paper wrapped in the dark a couple weeks so i figured it was time to bust the seal!

That bong load looks yummy! I think mine might have been processed too wet. I had some before that dried weird and still looked wet. The cakes just xrumbled and never stuck with a hot touch. This time ai think I was aprehensive and hot rolled it early. It does the trick for now!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

KillaCookBook said:


> Hahaha, breakfaceded is that mid morning creativity that keeps the afternoon calling!
> 
> I have heat treated for sure. I put a cardboard box folded up on the fire box, and rolled the bubble hash extract with a hot bar against the heated cardboard pretty religigorusly. It came to shiney smoothe balls each time, and I did a finishing hot roll on parchment paper. They've been paper wrapped in the dark a couple weeks so i figured it was time to bust the seal!
> 
> That bong load looks yummy! I think mine might have been processed too wet. I had some before that dried weird and still looked wet. The cakes just xrumbled and never stuck with a hot touch. This time ai think I was aprehensive and hot rolled it early. It does the trick for now!


I had to ask. Mine is best of my bubble pressed. Then decarbed and jar teched for 11 days. Honestly put away and forgot about for 5 weeks. Wierd stuff. Full melt bubble with diamonds in a temple ball. Solid at 75F.


----------



## KillaCookBook (Feb 25, 2021)

Ahh shit, thats lovely! This stuff gets bubbly with a flame like your picture. I put the keif over a bowl of flower, then a hash snake on top. The keif layer almost muffles the flower packed bowl undsrneath so it acts as hot coals to stoke the hash as you puff awsy. It works down to grey ash and theres still a pretty fresh bbowl underneath. Lol mine was a shiney 3g but now its a scuffed gram


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

KillaCookBook said:


> Ahh shit, thats lovely! This stuff gets bubbly with a flame like your picture. I put the keif over a bowl of flower, then a hash snake on top. The keif layer almost muffles the flower packed bowl undsrneath so it acts as hot coals to stoke the hash as you puff awsy. It works down to grey ash and theres still a pretty fresh bbowl underneath. Lol mine was a shiney 3g but now its a scuffed gram


No ash from mine. A trial experiment I forgot about doing full melt. But I'll be repeating. Only 3 grams. I have bigger jars. LOL.


----------



## KillaCookBook (Feb 25, 2021)

This was from 4 thripe stunted plants in a 2x2 so we wanted it to go the miles it never had lol. Glad to get what we got in the end. Really digging the taste and have clones that are bug free and on their first week. Honestly havent gotten a true harvest in 3 runs with this plant, but the taste and the buzz are really killer. I want itbto be good sooo bad lol 8


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 25, 2021)

KillaCookBook said:


> This was from 4 thripe stunted plants in a 2x2 so we wanted it to go the miles it never had lol. Glad to get what we got in the end. Really digging the taste and have clones that are bug free and on their first week. Honestly havent gotten a true harvest in 3 runs with this plant, but the taste and the buzz are really killer. I want itbto be good sooo bad lol 8


Anything mold free with visible heads can be washed. More to be had than realized. Just a matter of putting in the work. And best of luck on project.


----------



## punchwhiterightside (Feb 27, 2021)

I have never utilized bubble hash, however I accept when dried out, it is about equivalent to dry filtered keif. On the off chance that that is the situation, put it in a dust press and make a puck out of it. After that I go old fashioned. Put a piece on a pin, light the tip, put a container over pin, and utilize a straw to suck smoke out from container. Goes incredible with a decent mug of espresso.


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 27, 2021)

Got to like your enthusiasm for getting messed up!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

Like this! Or in my pax3


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

punchwhiterightside said:


> I have never utilized bubble hash, however I accept when dried out, it is about equivalent to dry filtered keif. On the off chance that that is the situation, put it in a dust press and make a puck out of it. After that I go old fashioned. Put a piece on a pin, light the tip, put a container over pin, and utilize a straw to suck smoke out from container. Goes incredible with a decent mug of espresso.


Atomic fireballs. Hash under glass. Careful with that. Seen plenty of practiced smokers pass out getting greedy. Good stuff and better decade.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Atomic fireballs. Hash under glass. Careful with that. Seen plenty of practiced smokers pass out getting greedy. Good stuff and better decade.


So do you mean stick it to a pin under a cup and light it ans that whole bit? I tried that and all my shit just melted down the pin lol


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 27, 2021)

just pack a bowl and sprinkle it on top, or sprinkle it into your spliffs


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> So do you mean stick it to a pin under a cup and light it ans that whole bit? I tried that and all my shit just melted down the pin lol


Can't be through the press. And lower grades. I add some foliage for stabity when hooking my old school hash lovers up. My 3 star with curent genetics is 4 star+ compared to late eighties 50 gram plaques of blonde via Germany and the USAF. LOL.


----------



## manfredo (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Atomic fireballs. Hash under glass. Careful with that. Seen plenty of practiced smokers pass out getting greedy. Good stuff and better decade.


I've only blacked out from smoking twice in my life...the 1st time was from red Lebanese hash...2 hits and I was out. 2nd time was Thai stick....whew!


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Can't be through the press. And lower grades. I add some foliage for stabity when hooking my old school hash lovers up. My 3 star with curent genetics is 4 star+ compared to late eighties 50 gram plaques of blonde via Germany and the USAF. LOL.View attachment 4839162


Ah ok so you mix in a bunch of herb. Good call man I bet that is would be very similar to the shit I got in the early 2000s


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Ah ok so you mix in a bunch of herb. Good call man I bet that is would be very similar to the shit I got in the early 2000s


The stuff in 84-87 was dry screened from camel country. No offense. But the real pros. Was large percentage or pulverized cellulose. Giving it structural stability under heat. Like rabbit droppings. Only nicer color. Trying to refind a similar thing with current methods. Myself and fellow indulgers are happy so far. Bit more mad scientist. But getting there fast.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The stuff in 84-87 was dry screened from camel country. No offense. But the real pros. Was large percentage or pulverized cellulose. Giving it structural stability under heat. Like rabbit droppings. Only nicer color. Trying to refind a similar thing with current methods. Myself and fellow indulgers are happy so far. Bit more mad scientist. But getting there fast.


You talking chara style stuff?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> You talking chara style stuff?


Close. But that was beyond my connections.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> The stuff in 84-87 was dry screened from camel country. No offense. But the real pros. Was large percentage or pulverized cellulose. Giving it structural stability under heat. Like rabbit droppings. Only nicer color. Trying to refind a similar thing with current methods. Myself and fellow indulgers are happy so far. Bit more mad scientist. But getting there fast.


I once walked out of a head shop, and had a dude at the bus stop stop me "hey bro!" He was a very large African American man... HUGE hands that were cupped together. He calls me and a buddy over... "i saw you just came out of there"... yeah we say... "well I got what you need brother!" Opens his hands and he had probably 20 large marble size balls of what I could only assume was hash. We were right in a very busy area so I was like wtf and gtfo of there... to this day I wish I would have scored something from him hahahaha


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Close. But that was beyond my connections.


Send me your mad scientist methods! I would love to try them out man!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 27, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Send me your mad scientist methods! I would love to try them out man!


In my duly teck 7 thread. And bubble wash. Lacking stamina. And I love to chat. So reread and ask away. I'll tell all I know, believe and am dreaming of.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 27, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In my duly teck 7 thread. And bubble wash. Lacking stamina. And I love to chat. So reread and ask away. I'll tell all I know, believe and am dreaming of.


Ok ill see what I can find!


----------



## ComfortCreator (Feb 28, 2021)

Wow this thread has gotten way better! My commentary adds nothing but I feel the need to be part of the group.


----------



## KillaCookBook (Mar 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> In my duly teck 7 thread. And bubble wash. Lacking stamina. And I love to chat. So reread and ask away. I'll tell all I know, believe and am dreaming of.


Could you throw that link in here? Im trying to make the stuff my brother told me about from his navy days. Sounds like you know the way. Im plannimg on using dry sift this next round. The bubble stuff was yummy but that whole process sux lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

KillaCookBook said:


> Could you throw that link in here? Im trying to make the stuff my brother told me about from his navy days. Sounds like you know the way. Im plannimg on using dry sift this next round. The bubble stuff was yummy but that whole process sux lol


I know nothing. Noob. Just collecting and screening trimmings before the net. What are you trying to achieve?


----------



## KillaCookBook (Mar 3, 2021)

I want that body and texture. Gonna mainly be tootsie rolls for spliffs. My cold wash came out kinda flimsy and there was no way to add anything in. I have keif trays coming, do I mix in some ground up flower or jar bottom kinda shake? Im sure theres an eye and a feel to it ill only find through experience. Tell me more about adding foliage for stability


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

I take my greener bubble hash. Freeze it and use a cheese grater. Fine one. Squeeze excess moisture out before freezing. Let dry in a jar with screen top in -10F freezer for 2 weeks. Hand crush some god bud and set aside after the dry. I use a piece of heavy gauge plastic and a 1 liter bottle filled with hot tap water as my heated press. I roll the hash out and knead until sticky. Freeze or chill again and start over. When a uniform lookis achieved, I begin sprinkling in really dry bud material until I like the look. Wrap in parchment paper and freeze. Enjoy. Lightens then darkens over a few months.


----------



## KillaCookBook (Mar 3, 2021)

Awesome, thanx for spitting your process! Im gonna implement those techniques


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

KillaCookBook said:


> Awesome, thanx for spitting your process! Im gonna implement those techniques


Just killing hours and staying medicated. Have friends that won't touch it. Want fresh pressed chocolate bar things. LOL. Stay curious.


----------



## DrKiz (Mar 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just killing hours and staying medicated. Have friends that won't touch it. Want fresh pressed chocolate bar things. LOL. Stay curious.


Hahaha, I kinda have the same thing going. 

I like to smoke the 73iu bag, as it is very potent usually and almost full melt alot of the time. I throw a little snake in the middle of a joint.

For that old school hash I just ran the bubble bags with only the 25 and 160 and 220 in there. So I end up with 25-160 in one wash and ball that all together.

That came out pretty old school hash like. I think if I took out the 160 it would be even more old school hash like as it would contain more plan material.


----------



## Ozumoz66 (Mar 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> No ash from mine. A trial experiment I forgot about doing full melt. But I'll be repeating. Only 3 grams. I have bigger jars. LOL.


Decided to utilize last year's popcorn bud for dry ice extraction. Frozen fresh prior to processing. Also have a bit of dry sift at 151 micron - tumbled trim and ground up popcorn buds. Prefer kief straight, on screen in bowl of small bubbler. 

Destination - 30mg decarbed kief caps for pain/insomnia/good times. Or straight combustion.


----------

